# Major sideways "kick" with burnouts/wheel spin??



## 04black6mt (Jan 5, 2005)

Hello All, 

I have a question that I'm going to finally ask after owning my 04 6-speed a year and a half. 

About 85% of the time I do a burnout, or get some pretty good spin taking off from a stop (or under 5 mph roll) the car "kicks" to the side pretty drastically.

Doing a burnout, I'm basically going to end up swinging the rear end about 45 degrees to one side. (At which point I usually let off before the rear wheels drop off the pavement, or worse) 

I had a friend tell me that this is just what LSD cars do (I've had a FWD car w/ LSD, but never a RWD w/ LSD) but I've seen tons of videos of LSD cars doing burnouts without the tail end kicking out.

So anyway, is this normal in the GTO? 
And if its not, is this something that should be covered by the warranty? 

Thanks for any help, 
Matt


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

04black6mt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question that I'm going to finally ask after owning my 04 6-speed a year and a half.
> 
> ...


arty: Isn't that what you want?? The sideways drift is half the fun for me!

I know it's a dumb question but is the street you're on tilted to the side you're kicking to? In my LSD RWD cars they're all a little different. Sometimes I may get one wheel peel. My old Formula used to hold a very straight line during a burnout, making it very easy to drive that way.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I am by no means an authority on burn outs but from what I do know........ To maximize your thrust.... you want the car to squat in the rear, and shoot straight forward when launching. You do not want any side to side play. Not only will this reduce your time if you are racing, but you can easily go out of control and wipe out a row of spectators.

I'd be real hesitant to take this matter up with the dealer... I have never read where improper burnouts is a warranty issue Once you report to your dealer you are burning out etc.... you will be flagged and not even know it and if you come in for warranty work even if it's not related to burn outs or racing, you are setting yourself up for a denial on a warranty claim.

Not only that, if you go in and ask about warranties regarding burn outs you will become the talk of the shop, behind your back of course. 
*


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Modulating the brake a little bit will solve the problem. To get the rear wheels spinning, you need to depress the accelerator to get some revs -- with the clutch out, obviously -- dump the clutch then move your left foot over to the brake.

Thing is if you mash the brake too hard for too long of a period of time -- which is really easy to do because you're all hyped up -- you're just going to sit there. When that occurs -- you've got the front of your car anchored with the brakes -- while the back end is free to slide around on the spinning tires -- so it will torque pivot or slide off to the side if the road is crowned, etc.

By letting off the brake just a tad -- you'll let the rear tires push the car forward -- and that will give the tires just enough bite to keep the butt in line with the front. You do can that or -- and this is a LOT easier on your car -- put some water down and slowly roll into it. That's what I do on rainy days. It's a hoot. You can carry the spin for as long as you want -- and it's straight as an arrow every time.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Will one of those burnout brake bypass things stop that to??


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Will one of those burnout brake bypass things stop that to??


Yes, a line lock system will lock your front tires while keeping brake pressure off of your back ones. No real reason to get one unless you're racing all of the time and really need to heat up your tires for the launch.

About the rear kicking out to the side, I had this happen only once and it was yesterday. I was trying to get by a dump truck pretty quick and when I shifted into second, the rear end jerked over towards the truck. Kind of took me by surprise, but I quickly recovered from it and blasted on down the road.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*same thing here...*

I have that same problem, even when I popped in into second too, and little jerk to the side. 

I figured it was the LSD. One tire turns faster than the other, that's why the rear shifts to the right. I had a 1970 Dodge Dart with Posie Traction, and it didn't have that problem. When I burn out I just keep the tracktion control on. I had a close one, one day. Roasted the tires and the car swayed when I released the gas to start moving, with the soft suspension the car, swayed and rocked back and fourth, kind of shifting twards the curb. I had to cease the wheels, cause I wasn't going to slam these new chrome rims into the curb. I just play it safe now.

dont' want to hurt me or someone else, and be one of those dumb assess. Life is much better without a lawsuit too. 

Flame on...


----------

